# squeak going over bumps



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

I don't know if this is just because Im not used to having a newer car, and because all my previous cars were so loud & rattled so much that I didn't hear this, if it's a normal thing to this car, or if it's a problem. When I go over some hard bumps, or rather they are usually actually hard dips, I can hear a metallic squeaking noise. I have some places (i.e. leaving work at one spot in the parking lot) that it happens every time. If theres a sharp, but not really severe dip in the road, just as my tire hits bottom I hear a faint and quick squeak. Not sure what this is exactly, but it has me wondering. Seems to come from the front.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

could be a bad ball joint...but on a car so new i dunno. worth a check though


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

take it to a dealership


----------



## kreek (Sep 4, 2005)

slhaas said:


> I don't know if this is just because Im not used to having a newer car, and because all my previous cars were so loud & rattled so much that I didn't hear this, if it's a normal thing to this car, or if it's a problem. When I go over some hard bumps, or rather they are usually actually hard dips, I can hear a metallic squeaking noise. I have some places (i.e. leaving work at one spot in the parking lot) that it happens every time. If theres a sharp, but not really severe dip in the road, just as my tire hits bottom I hear a faint and quick squeak. Not sure what this is exactly, but it has me wondering. Seems to come from the front.


I had the same problem with my sisters nissan sentra and took it to the dealer but they haven't found whats causing it cause they can't get it to happen again. I took it three times but my dealership isn't too good with customer service plus they hate me


----------

